# Baby sweep stake



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

5 weeks to go until baby's due date!! He is due on the 15th of October - thought it might be a bit of fun to have an ILMC sweep stake, with guesses of his actual birth date and weight.

Here is how baby bump has been growing over the last few weeks


He's even bigger now as the last photo was taken a week ago.

So what do you reckon? How late will he be? How big will he be (if anyone predicts over 10lb, they will be very unpopular!) - maybe even a name prediction if you're feeling brave!

As always, feel free to look (or not - I don't want to bore anyone!) at my baby blog http://bisforbaby2014.blogspot.com. I don't share any baby stuff on Facebook, so it's nice to share with my ILMC buddies


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You look gorgeous - that's a lovely bump!! 
Haha - I'll find my pic & repost it
I think in week 32 you look bigger than week 34?
Maybe baby has turned and gone into your back?? X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tinman said:


> You look gorgeous - that's a lovely bump!!
> Haha - I'll find my pic & repost it
> I think in week 32 you look bigger than week 34?
> Maybe baby has turned and gone into your back?? X


Are you some kind of secret midwife??! That is exactly what baby decided to do  

I think at 32 weeks he had dropped down, then decided to come back up and flip back to back as that's the position he was in at my midwife appointment last week. I haven't sat on the sofa since last Thursday and am spending every spare moment on my hands and knees. Must get back back round to the front!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Back to back is not friendly - both my boys did this to me... Try spending a lot of time on all fours, apparently it helps them rotate - although neither of mine were that obliging 
Still eventually they do come out and you do get your body back and a lot of us go on to have more than one, so it can't be that bad 

I'm going 21st October and 7lbs 11oz


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Are you some kind of secret midwife??! That is exactly what baby decided to do
> 
> I think at 32 weeks he had dropped down, then decided to come back up and flip back to back as that's the position he was in at my midwife appointment last week. I haven't sat on the sofa since last Thursday and am spending every spare moment on my hands and knees. Must get back back round to the front!!


Ha - no secret midwife psychics here!
I would like to say 31st October- But that's 16 days over and I think they only let you go 10...... I say the 31st as that's my birthday and halloween!! 
I will say 21st & 7llb 7oz
Albie is my favourite name.........

I bet Tilly is loving you been on all fours and you've been getting lots of face licks!!  xx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

October 19. 7lbs 8oz


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Go have some Bowen. Babies often put themselves in the correct position after a Bowen session. Think it's because it helps everything relax.  

6lbs 8oz and October 25. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Positive thoughts for a turning baby! Come on little man - turn around before you run out of space. 

I say 16th October and 8lb 2oz!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

You do have the neatest of bumps. 

I think Oct 16th, 7lbs 12ozs


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmmm here it is again!!
The size of that bump you'd think he came out age 5!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Mmmmm here it is again!!
> The size of that bump you'd think he came out age 5!!


Tracey that suprises me each time I see it.  you are so tiny. It doesn't look like it's actually part of you! I bet you knew all about it


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Tracey that suprises me each time I see it.  you are so tiny. It doesn't look like it's actually part of you! I bet you knew all about it


I used to be tiny Ruth "used to be" 
Ha... I can't remember how many weeks I was there - if you look at the trees they are still bare - billy was born 2nd may. I did go 10 days over 
I am rather proud of my huge bump!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooo getting exciting, not long to go . I predict Oct 17th and 7lb 1oz . x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't wait to see baby & Tilly pics x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

It is such a lovely time, we will all be so excited to see your boy out in the world. I'll go out on a limb and guess October 2nd and 7lb 2oz.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Both mine were five days early so I'll guess Oct 10th and 7lbs 8oz.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I say October 21st and 3.6 kgs. I don't understand pounds or ounces. 

And for the record I don't understand about babies.

I don't seem to know much about anything, do I?

What is the price ? A week in Barbados? A car?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Peanut said:


> I say October 21st and 3.6 kgs. I don't understand pounds or ounces.
> 
> And for the record I don't understand about babies.
> 
> ...


Winner gets to borrow the baby while I have a nap  

Fairlie - I would like October 10th. It's a nice round number.

My birthday is the 6th of October - I don't want to share!

Tracey I love that bump picture!! We're you full of fluid??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Winner gets to borrow the baby while I have a nap
> 
> Fairlie - I would like October 10th. It's a nice round number.
> 
> ...


Haha - a whole swimming pool
No...... Chips & ice cream!! x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh, all very exciting! I'll say Oct 18th and 7lb 4oz....and I'll stick with Henry


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think we need an update 
Did you have a good birthday?
Did you have to share?
How is it looking for the 10th?
Hope you are ok.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I missed out on this previously! Such a beautiful baby bump!! You look like a tiny girl to me?? So happy for you and exciting times to come!!
Our Anniversary is October 18th so I will have to predict that date.
Weight 7# 1oz. Good Luck!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ooooo can't be long now - you could be pushing right now!!??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

No news is good news. Though if you've seen the blog recently you'd see she is mumzilla  dealing with a serious to do list before baby arrives. She even wants to make Christmas cards. This girl is super organised


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That all sounded like nesting to me...
I think this Bump is coming very, very soon


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tomorrow in fact, if I have anything to say about it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Serious nesting!!! I've seen a lot of nesting but wow.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe Lottierachel is just busy making all those Christmas cards?
I'm sure there is going to be a announcement soooooooooooon.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Missed this before, ok i'll say 7ib 5 and will say 19th Oct. won't attempt name! Hope all is well, I expect as Nursery is all done Lottie has decided to redecorate the whole house while waiting!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

No news! I think this baby is imminent. Or Marzi might be right, it's the Christmas card crafting keeping her away from us


----------

